# How Good is the X-Trail (Xterra)?



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

I live in the UK and visited local dealers recently to look at the RAV4 NRG and the X-Trail. I was impressed by both but the *X-Trail Sport* really shone through.

Does anybody here have experience with this machine? I would be buying the 2.2 litre turbo diesel version.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

I live in the UK and visited local dealers recently to look at the RAV4 NRG and the X-Trail. I was impressed by both but the *X-Trail Sport * really shone through.

Does anybody here have experience with this machine? I would be buying the 2.2 litre turbo diesel version.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I had thought your guys X-Trail was going to have an SR20VET put in it. Could somebody clarify is this is a rumor. If however, it is true, just wait a bit for VET power. I think its somewhere in the neighborhood of 280 hp, and damn worth it if you can get it on a stock car.


----------



## Ag Bullet (May 16, 2002)

I have never heard of the SR20VET. Not sure where you are from Gary but the specs for the Austrailian X-trail are here:

http://www.nissan.com.au/xtrail/specifications.asp

Looks like a 2.5 liter NA motor or a an optional turbo diesel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

I live in the UK and have a Nissan dealer a ten minute drive away.

I've been in the X-Trail and have to say I was VERY impressed.

Potential buyers, especially from the UK, may be interested in a British magazine I have here that collectively looked at the X-Trail (petrol), Freelander and RAV4. The X-Trail and Freelander were virtually equal (the Freelander very slightly ahead) with the RAV4 someway behind.

The Freelander scored a little better off-road while the X-Trail was better on-road. The reviewers preferred the Land Rover's overall design but you need to have money spilling out of your pockets for that to be a _major_ issue. 

The review concluded:

"Ultimately the Nissan is a rugged, roomy car, with well thought out storage space ideal for the family that enjoys an active outdoors lifestyle and a much more practical choice than the quick, but awkward to load RAV4. Because it's not quite as stylish and refined as the popular Land Rover and doesn't have quite the same off-road agility, it fails to beat the Freelander outright, but this should be of little consequence to the many potential buyers who appreciate space and simplicity over image."

What most put me off the Freelander was the reliablity issue - I kept coming across reports questioning Land Rover's overall reputation. Comments on the X-Trail, like those below, interested me too: 

"Body roll:There is quite a bit, as you'd expect, but not as bad as Land Rover products." 

"An excellent alternative to the Freelander at £3000 less for same spec." 

"The X-Trail 2.2Di Sport car is Nissan's Freelander rival and it works very well, combining great looks and a versatile interior with on and off-road skills that make it a tempting proposition. Its also cheaper than the equivalent Freelander and if Land Rover's reliability problems are still a source of doubt, its likely to be much more trouble-free than its Solihul built rival." 

"I'd buy one any day in preference to a Freelander and the great thing is you get a terrific spec for a lot less than a pretty basic Freelander."

I was also drawn to the X-Trail Sport's impressive diesel engine - good pulling power and great mpg, too.

The following may also be of interest. It was written by an 'insider', if you like, who has considerable experience in the car manufacturing trade.

He says: "I have worked for BMW, Ford, Peugeot, Talbot, Citroen, and Nissan franchised garages and can say that Nissan have the most reliable product if in the past a little boring."

Here is what he has to say about the X-Trail:




Nissan's X-Trail went on sale in October 2001 . It is an SUV (Sport Utility Vehicle) aimed at both the medium and small sized 4x4 sector known as "Compact 4x4". It is competing with established vehicles such as the Freelander, Honda CR-V and Toyota's Rav 4, it is in direct competition with Fords new Maverick and Jeep Cherokee and is proving to be a huge success for Nissan. 

50 years experience of building 4x4's makes Nissan one of the longest established manufacturers. Nissan have cleverly combined 4x4 chunky looks and a level of passenger car comforts and performance to give an exiting and elegant vehicle with extreme on/off road capabilities. The general styling from the Terrano and Patrol have been adopted so that at-a-glance any one can see it is from the Nissan Range. It comes in three trim levels S, Sport and SE+, a choice of two engines either a two litre petrol or 2.2 turbo diesel. There is a choice of 5 speed manual transmission or 4 speed auto for the 2.0 petrol engine and 6 speed manual for the diesel version. 

THE PETROL ENGINE is an all new for Nissan. It is a four cylinder twin cam 16 valve engine with continuously variable valve timing (CVTC) using fly-by-wire throttle technology linked to a hi-tec engine management system giving a smooth and good pick up at well below 2000rpm. It has twin balnce shafts positioned underneath the crankshaft to counteract engine vibrations and this all aluminium engine must be the quietest in this class producing 140HP @ 6000rpm and 192Nm of torque @ 4000rpm.

THE DIESEL ENGINE is an evolution of the recent twin-cam 16 valve Almera engine, combining DIRECT injection, COMMON-RAIL injection technology and intercooling to give a phenominal Torque figure of 270 Nm @2000rpm and max power of 114HP @4000rpm outclassing Rav 4 and Freelander performances and giving well over 45mpg on a run. 

ALL MODE 4x4 is based around the Nissan Skyline GT-R system and uses very advanced electronics to give each wheel it's optimum drive in all conditions within an instant and the X-Trail is the first vehicle in its class to do so. Other vehicles use a system that pressurises and brings in drive to one axle when the other starts to slip, this is slow and actually takes several rotations of wheels slipping before activating by which time you could be buried in the mud. Nissan's electronic system is almost instantaneous and will activate within a few degrees of rotation. There are three modes of use. 

2WD, for around town etc, and for maximum fuel economy. 
AUTO, for use on variable road conditions automatically proportioning the optimum torque to each axle. 
LOCK, for extreme off road conditions. Drive ratio is locked at 57:43 (F:R). 

ABS, Nissan Brake Assist and Electronic Brake Distribution is standard on all models and out brakes all of it's competitors by yards. 

ESP+ option on SE+ petrol manual model (Electronic Stability Program) uses Traction Control to make the vehicle more stable if there is a situation requiring sudden manoevering. In an accident it senses steering angle brake pressure, yaw-rate, lateral G and wheel speed, the system calculates how it can restore to optimum stability by altering brake pressure to individual wheels, mode of four wheel drive and engine output and does so accordingly. This system combats under and over steer on road and ensures max traction is apportioned off road. 

SRS airbags are standard for all front passengers with side airbags on Sport and SE+ models. 

Cosmetics and Practicality 
It has pedestrian friendly soft plastic wings that are light, will not dent at low impact speeds and inexpensive to repair. 

It has an enormous sunroof or "Skyroof", tilt and slide one touch operation and ultra-violet reducing glass. 

I was a little unsure at first about the centre "Mini" style mid-mounted instrument cluster but this rapidly grows on you. You will find it easier for your eyes to re-focus when switching from road to speedometer and back. 

The interior design appears minimalistic but has many well designed and hidden small features including drinks holders. Drinks can cooler integrated into the air-conditioning system, this can be used as a warmer too with the heating on. There is a 12V power socket inside the drivers dash mounted glove box ideal for phone charging keeping your phone out of sight. It has a high spec 6 speaker stereo system and automatic climate control system. It still manages to give the driver a high seating position to give a real 4x4 feel. 

The luggage area is well designed with the sporting and familly person in mind. The rear seats fold down completely flat with removable panels made from a hard wearing composit material that can be hosed down giving flexibily for accommodating a mountain bike or perhaps the familly dog. A drop down panel opens in the centre of the rear seats allowing ski's or snow boards etc to be stored while still being able to use the rear seats. 

I have driven all variants of this vehicle on the road but unfortunately not off and find it a very appealing vehicle. I recently hired a Toyota Rav 4 for a week and found there to be no comparison, Nissan are light years ahead with this vehicle. The diesel version for me was favourite as there are bags of power combined with a six speed gearbox. A real fun vehicle. 

Prices vary from around £17,000 to £21,000 but as this vehicle is such a success supply is a little slow so if you want one don't take too long making up your mind.....about as long as a test drive takes should be enough! 

Verdict...I want one!




It's better for me... I'm lucky enough to be getting one!

Thanks for listening,

Gary


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

but what about the sr20vet? is it still in production? does it still come in the trailblazers?


----------



## Tolleyy (Dec 13, 2002)

That thing looks totally diffrent from an Xterra... differrent 4wd system too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

Old info from Japan:

"The turbocharged GT model, scheduled for release in February 2001, is powered by the newly developed *SR20VET* engine. 

"This 2.0-liter 4-cylinder engine is the world’s first turbocharged engine to incorporate a variable valve lift and timing (VVL) system, enabling it to generate 280 PS (206 kW) of power for exhilarating acceleration. 

"In addition, torque output in the low to medium speed ranges has also been increased for improved driveability in urban areas as well."

It's not available everywhere. I have a pic here, but can't post it.

Gary


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

*thanks...*

wtf why cant we ever get any good shit here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I just got an X-Trail (traded in the Sentra) and it handles like the Sentra and is fast I must say...It has one of the best rides for an SUV


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It is not the same as the Xterra. It has a transverse mount engine whereas the X Terra uses a Frontier 4x4 chassis (In either 4x4 or 4x2),has a longitudinal engine, and either the VG33E(N/A or supercharged) or the KA24DE engines-both gas. Nissan does not sell any light trucks or cars in the US with a deisel engine.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

The Xterra is designed and built in the USA. It is only available in the USA as a domestic I beleive. 

The are vehicles that are in the same model range. I have read the Xtrail will be sold in Europe and Latin America but not the US becuase it would conflict with the Xterra market.

To me it seems more like a Toyota RAV4 type vehicle.


----------



## jadcock (Nov 22, 2002)

It reminds me of a Subaru Forester-type ride. Nissan can probably market it as a rally-type vehicle, which would do great in Europe. The sport of rally racing isn't that commonplace here yet, although Mitsubishi and Subaru would love to make that statement false.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

way to ressurect a thread, exalta!

Yanks, the X-Trail fills the same market niche as the Honda CR-V and the RAV4... it's around the same price range... but the specs sheet compares more closely to the Subaru Forrester...

Too bad you guys don't get it (except through Canada)... from all accounts, it's a pretty nifty car... especially the 4wd versions.


----------



## maf_tmp (Nov 10, 2003)

look, we sure are lucky we have cars american guys are never going to see. i have an xtrail just like the one you want to buy. and believe me it'a a great deal. it has excelent fuel economy, it has exellent mid range torque, and acceptable off road abilities. it is demographically targeted but if you are that kind of guy, it is a car worth your money.


----------



## TROUTHUNTER72 (Nov 17, 2003)

*what about the terrano?*

Is the xtrail a newer version of the terrano, or is it completely different? Is the terrano any good?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

*X-trail*



TROUTHUNTER72 said:


> Is the xtrail a newer version of the terrano, or is it completely different? Is the terrano any good?


I bought an X-trail in singapore. have used it to tour most of the south east asian countries including thailand. its performance is excellent. and although my current mileage stands almost at 140,000km the engine and feel still is like the first day i bought her.


----------



## Xerxes (Jan 14, 2004)

I dont believe that Xtera and Xtrail here in the phils are the same. Most compare them, like they are disame kasi, kakainis!! Although I dont have an X-trail, YET! I dont agree that they are disame.

Oh and EXALTA.... are you dissapointed that you bought the STA model intead of the Grandeur 2001?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

TROUTHUNTER72 said:


> Is the xtrail a newer version of the terrano, or is it completely different? Is the terrano any good?


The Terrano essentially the same as the Pathfinder. Not at all the same as the X-Trail.

The Japan market gets the SR20VET:
http://www.nissan.co.jp/X-TRAIL/T30/0306/MECHA/main1.html

The Xterra is sold in South America in Brazil and Argentina, with an available turbo-diesel engine:
http://www.nissanxterra.com.br/ (turn down your speakers)
http://www.nissan.com.ar/xterra_home.shtml
It is also sold in China with a rather different skin that is a hybrid of the Frontier and Xterra and is called the Paladin:
http://www.nissan-paladin.com.cn

Brent


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi guys, i owned an x-trail it is a really powerful vehicle, mine has the QR25DE engine, i live in dominican rep, I research the mods for this engine that is found too in the SE-R and Altima, and i found a lot of mods for my x-trail so the first mod i got is a Hotshot header, it fits perfectly on my x-trail so now im kicking asses in an Suv hahah


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Xerxes said:


> Oh and EXALTA.... are you dissapointed that you bought the STA model intead of the Grandeur 2001?


somehow.. but at least my ride's the king of the b-14's

I've been using the X-Trail daily now for 3 weeks already and sad to say i've been neglecting the sentra...its just sitting outside getting cooked. 

I've got to say the X-Trail is the BEST small SUV out there.Period.and I used to think my CR-V was the best... but that was before the X


----------



## herbpin (Jan 27, 2004)

*x-trail 2.5*

X-trail has a QR25, same engine as the B15 se-r and 4cyl altima.
It may be a good thing or a bad thing, depends on how you look at it.
I wonder if the canadian x-trail will also be built in mexico like the sentra's.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I would think so. I think Nissan wants to keep production of American cars in the USA, so I'd assume a Candian/Mexican? only (for the North American Market) vehicle would be made in Mexico.

But i'm glad we're getting it.  Always nice to have things the Yanks don't.

Hmm.. thread started in 2002... some things never die.


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

herbpin said:


> X-trail has a QR25, same engine as the B15 se-r and 4cyl altima.
> It may be a good thing or a bad thing, depends on how you look at it.
> I wonder if the canadian x-trail will also be built in mexico like the sentra's.


I think is really good that we share engines, because we can get all the great mods that are desing for the Spec V!


----------



## lumiere (Mar 31, 2004)

*X-Trail in Honduras mountains*



maf_tmp said:


> look, we sure are lucky we have cars american guys are never going to see. i have an xtrail just like the one you want to buy. and believe me it'a a great deal. it has excelent fuel economy, it has exellent mid range torque, and acceptable off road abilities. it is demographically targeted but if you are that kind of guy, it is a car worth your money.


Hola Maf, my daughter lives on Roatan and will be driving my new X-Trail (buying in June) down to see her next fall. How does your X-Trail handle the mountains. Maintain high gear???

Best regards


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

The QR25DE seems to be a pretty versatile motor ... in the Sentra SpecV sport compact, Altima family sedan and now small SUV.

It has the torque ... so why not? My friend had an '01 Xterra with the 3.3 and hated it. Not terribly powerful ... but VERY thirsty. 

One thing to remember when modding the QR25DE is that you don't want to change it and give up the low end grunt for a little (non-usable) high end horsepower.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Mexican & Soon to arrive Canadian xtrail are maded in Japan, I don't think they'll be maded at Mexico.

Specially considering that Mexican Factories: [email protected] & Aguascalientes are producing light trucks (for domestic & some exports), whole B15's for these continent, B13's for Domestic & many LatinAmerican Countries (even Cuba) & 3 renault's models: Platina(sold as Nissan here and exporting to some Central American Countries), Clio & Scenic (Both sold as Renault's).

Tomorrow I'll receive my xtrail... I'll post my impressions.


----------



## GnG (May 3, 2004)

*Hey neighbor*

I've been researching the X-trail and found your comment on this forum. We live in Chapala and are getting ready to purchase a new car. The X-trail is on our short list. Other cars we are considering is Honda Civic, Toyota Matrix and Honda CR-V. Because the X-trail is not sold in the US, I've not be able to find much in the way of comsumer report information.

One of my big questions is gas mileage. Most of our driving is Chapala/Ajijic and trips to Guad monthly and occasional more distant trips in Mexico.

Any information you can give me about your experience with the X-trail will be appreciated. Did you buy from a Guad dealer or through Spencer?

Thanks a lot.

Gary


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

manuelga said:


> Mexican & Soon to arrive Canadian xtrail are maded in Japan, I don't think they'll be maded at Mexico.


The one sold in Canada, at least, is made in Japan. The VIN starts with JN8


----------



## lumiere (Mar 31, 2004)

*Response to GnG*

_One of my big questions is gas mileage. Most of our driving is Chapala/Ajijic and trips to Guad monthly and occasional more distant trips in Mexico.

Any information you can give me about your experience with the X-trail will be appreciated. Did you buy from a Guad dealer or through Spencer?

Thanks a lot.

Gary[/QUOTE]_

Hey Gary,Actually haven't bought it yet, buying in June in Canada. 
Best info is on the Australian Nissan site http://www.nissan.com.au/xtrail/msummary_st.asp

You can compare MPG at 
http://oee.nrcan.gc.ca/vehicles/guide/guide.cfm?PrintView=N&Text=N

Still not sure about performance in mountains. Toronto Star review http://thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Conten...181&call_pageid=972403873938&col=972403874481
said it laboured on Vancouver Island.

Best regards


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

lumiere said:


> Still not sure about performance in mountains. Toronto Star review http://thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Conten...181&call_pageid=972403873938&col=972403874481
> said it laboured on Vancouver Island.
> 
> Best regards


That's strange, the QR25 has a lot of mid-range torque. Guess the FWD must be faster than the AWD (more weight and more differentials)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

DropD said:


> The one sold in Canada, at least, is made in Japan. The VIN starts with JN8


So did the Mex one...

Some pics, 100% stock right from the dealership


----------



## lumiere (Mar 31, 2004)

*Great Pix*



manuelga said:


> So did the Mex one...
> 
> Some pics, 100% stock right from the dealership
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

lumiere said:


> Great pix Manuelga, can't wait to get my own.
> 
> Do the rear seats fold easily? and easily removable?
> 
> ...


They fold too easy, remove the headrests, folds-up the seat & fold down the back.

The seat can even be removed really easily.. it's very light, but the removal process is a little bit tricky, very easy but hidden.

Maybe one of the best cars in our family for many years (& many cars).


----------

